# difference between Adoption fee and Price



## sandeephema (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Recently I have seen some ads for fishes on which sellers wants an adoption fee for their fish but if you really look at it is same or sometime more than price of fish.
Why not just say that this is the price instead of adoption fee. Is it to make the deal sentimental or something. I can understand 25.00 adotion fee for a 6 inch Discus but not $10.00 for a 2 inch convit cichlid.

If this is the way then My next ad will be

Hurry!! Rush!! Get free 2 Pairs of Yellow Lab. Yes it is free*



*free when you buy 125 gallon for $450.00


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

frustrates me too, i think its just trying to play on peoples emotions, its not a price, its an adoption fee! Ask them if they are donating it to a local SPCA or something. Then they can call it that.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you are right !
I wouldnt adopt with a fee , no way ....
I dont care if the animal cost thousands if they say free then free it must be!!!!
Like me saying free guppys then when they come putting a 1 dollar adoption fee on them .
just post them for sale lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I know you are talking about craigs list that is their stupid rule. you cant sell animals only ask for an adoption fee. I dont know if this is for legal reasons or not but that is how they work. 

I know if you tried posting that on PN or 99% of the forums out there you will be told to fix it.


----------

